# What am I going to do??



## LostintheHighlands (Sep 12, 2012)

Hi there, I'm new to all this so please bear with me.

I have been married for over 9 years now and we have 4 lovely children from the marriage (9, 7, 5 & 3). Like all marriages, we have had our ups and downs but generally it has been very happy although quite stressful through some of the pregnancies. Just this weekend past, my wife told me out of the blue that she wanted some time apart to think about her feelings for me. This came as a sledgehammer blow as over the last few months our relationship had been very strong with lots of loving texts and messages, good nights out together and a very active sex life. We have not argued since she told me, but have had several emotional conversations where she has told me that she does love me but is not sure if she loves me enough! She feels that she does not appreciate me enough and feels guilty about it. To give you an example, I recently thoroughly tidied our bedroom and although she said she was happy and cried that I had taken the time to do it. I'm guessing she felt a bit inadequate that I had ended up doing it. This was not my intention as I just wanted to keep myself busy while she was away. I should also let you know that my wife suffers from Bulemia and depression and is in counselling and on medication for these. I know these illnesses have an effect on the way her mind works, but I am very supportive with her and she knows that I love her with all my heart.

I am going to take the kids away for the next few days so she will be on here own to think things through, and I can only hope and pray that she comes to the decision that I know is in her heart.

Any comments or advise on the above would be appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## Toffer (Jan 31, 2012)

While I truly hope it's something with the meds (get her back to the doc for a check-up) it could also be one of two possibilities:

1 - She truly has fallen out of love with you
2- She could be involved in an affair or contemplating one

Does she have her cell phone with her all the time?
Is it password protected?
Have any of her behaviors changed?
Is she dressing better, going to the gym or anything else like that?


----------

